# HELP! need some advice on food...



## aminder93 (May 31, 2007)

When Bubbles first came home he was eating eukanuba, and i heard from people that its not good because of the meat by-products so i decided to try wellness wen he was about 3.5 months. I mixed in a little by little and now hes on wellness completely, but ever since i changed the food his poop hasnt been that great. its not really solid (diharrea a couple of times) and he poops irregularly too. its already been a month now and im wondering if i should give another food a try. should i? or will it just irritate his stomach even more? and also, if i were to change his food again, which food should it be?

thanks!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I had this problem with Mia when I switched her over to Merrick. Her poo was always mushy, never solid hard. I switched her over to the Canidae (SP?) and her poops are back to normal! I say that if she isnt having solid poo then go ahead and switch her food.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If you switch slowly over two weeks it should be fine. I am so pleased with the Castor & Pollux Organix brand. I like that it is organic, which means it is under gov't regulations, which regular food isn't. K & C do really well on it. 

http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/


----------



## Malt Lover (Feb 17, 2005)

> If you switch slowly over two weeks it should be fine. I am so pleased with the Castor & Pollux Organix brand. I like that it is organic, which means it is under gov't regulations, which regular food isn't. K & C do really well on it.
> 
> http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/[/B]


I thought you always recommended Newman's Own Organics. Did I confuse you with someone else?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396214
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ... you are right! I was a big fan of Newman's. 

Here's what happened... the store I was buying it from was out of it and I had zero left here. I couldn't believe I let that happen. So I was desperate and started reading all of the labels of the food they had. I shop at a "Healthy" grocery store, Earth Fare, and they pretty much only carry decent dog food. When I read the ingredients of Castor & Pollux's Organix formula, I was impressed so I got it. K & C loved it immediately. 

So, when Newman's was back on the shelf I noticed it was in a new-style bag. So I read the ingredients and saw that they had changed a few things... seemed like they had gone to a cheaper forumula. One thing they did was add soy. 

So, I was really glad that I had been forced to try something else and was happy with it. So, it didn't matter if they changed the formula or not.

One oddity and it could just be a coincidence but Catcher used to have a lot of tearing... not a lot of staining but a wet face. But now it isn't wet anymore.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396218
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I remember when you said you switched. I'm thinking of adding C&P to my menu. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

Everytime I feed Coco Merrick's she has a looser stool too. Whenever I feed her Wellness her stool is normal (and solid.) So far she gets Artemis for her dry kibble and Wellness for the wet.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I was reading about food the other day, and someone recommended Flint River Ranch which you have to order, if I am not mistaken. I ordered their samples, and I have to tell you that both of my dogs love this food. They have had NONE of their food recalled, and they have a nice variety. Both dogs have normal poop, if that is of a concern. I think the price of the samples was $3.75, and they sent about 8 packages. You may want to try them. I am ready to order a large bag when I figure out which one Coco likes the best. Shipping is free, btw.


----------



## aminder93 (May 31, 2007)

thanks guys!
i will switch his food...
oh and is the diarreha a concern? also hes been losing appetite..should i bring him to the vet?


----------



## aminder93 (May 31, 2007)

sorry guys! one more question..lol. im a new mom and i know nothing so im worried

when i switch his food, can i just switch it completely since hes already having diarreha from the other food?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> sorry guys! one more question..lol. im a new mom and i know nothing so im worried
> 
> when i switch his food, can i just switch it completely since hes already having diarreha from the other food?[/B]


You should bring him to the vet. My Gracie had diarrhea and was pretty dehydrated....she needed to get fluids injected under her skin and meds.

Whenever you change over foods you should take it slow, especially since his tummy isn't feeling well to begin with. *A minimum of 2 weeks*, IMO. I'm taking a bit longer and doing it over a month with my guys right now....but its only because I had a ton of the other food left and wasn't going to waste it.


----------

